# SuperBowl



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Who do you think/want towin. It's a hard decsion forme because I like the Mannings but I want to see history made. I'm hoping for Giants right now.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, i'm not to terribly fond on all the professional ball teams in New York, but i'd like to see the Patriots get beat.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Umm, this is so hard for me. The Giants beat my PACKERS..... that is all I have to say. It was absolutely awful. We were one field goal away from the SuperBowl.  *cries* LOL.
But, I want the pats to lose. They won all year. They are expected to win again. But I am rooting for the underdog.
PLUS coach Bilichec (sp?) was caught cheating.. and I don't think that deserves a reward.

HAHA can you tell I come from a FOOTBALL family? And I don't even like it that much.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Fine, I'll be the only person sticking up for the Patriots, considering that I'm frm New England :roll: I think it would be cool for them to have a perfect season... though I'm not into sports much at all... just kind of going with the flow as my family like them... though they are much more Red Sox fans anyway lol.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm definetly in for Giants all the way. I can't belive they aren't ahead. Brady's playing horrible. His line is letting everythin in. I'd like to see the Giants pull ahead.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah they have a good chance here. They need to get that touchdown.. then they will be kickin' hard I think.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW it is almost over. They got their touchdown! 6 mins left. Let's see here.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG the Giants won!! That was one HECK of a football game. Whoa.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

AMazing game!! My firend called the Patriots touchdown at the end of the 4th, but I bet that we would win. That was such an awesome game. 

I love Eli Manning!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it was a fun game to watch. Being an Eagles fan (well my dad is really, I just go with the flow) and with the Giants playing in NJ but beloging to NY it rather gets anoying, oh and NY and NJ are always competing in something 

Did you know that NY never wanted the statue of Liberty and we payed the taxes on it, but once it was restored they claimed it as NY property? :angry: yah we don't like New Yorkers that much. lol 

But I did route for the Giants, just felt that they deserved the win more then the patriates did (sorry Emily) because of their coach. I thought he was a sorry looser too.  I didn;t see him even congratulate the Giants coach as is the tradition.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya the coach was a real jerk during the interview. He was real short with the guy! Tom Brady is also kind of a jerk IMO. Eli Manning is much cuter and more down-to-earth it seems. Plus I LOVE his commercial where him and Payton are fighting during that tour. I love the Manning family.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is cool that their father was a quarter back and now both of them as well and both won super bowls back to back. I think their dad won a super bowl too (but I could be wrong on that). Anyway it is a great family legacy. I loved watching Patton Manning cheering on his brother, to me that is extemely special.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted the Patriots to win  but they really played bad this time for some reason. The Giants really deserved to win.

I liked the half time show the best, I'm a HUGE fan of Tom Petty!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was glad that the Giants won.IMO the Pats had a bad attitude.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wahoo! The Giants won!!!! That was a great game!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted the Pats...but it was a good game. didn't like how the Giants coach wnet out onto the field before the game was over tho.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> I was glad that the Giants won.IMO the Pats had a bad attitude.


yah and to respond to Julie - the Patriotes coach didn't even congratulate the Giants coach! he left in a huf - to me that is bad sportsmanship what does that show our young athletes how to respond to a loss?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was just about to post the same thing!It was bad sportsmanship.


----------

